# Extension ladder anywhere.....



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope


An extension ladder is not designed to be stressed in that manner. Until he has a ton of approvals from various agencies certifying that a ladder used in that manner is safe, not going to even consider it. 


And he isn't even that high. What is it going to be like with 30 feet sticking up in the air?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

That's an interesting concept. I looked at some of the other videos that show how to install the bracket. Seems like you would have to have a very specific purpose for one of these. Cleaning gutters? I wouldn't want to be driving a truck in my yard and moving it every six feet, but in the meantime I have a number of other ways to injure myself.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Asinine contraption.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't watch the whole video but is there a maximum height ladder you can use? I wonder what the ladder manufacturers would say about using a ladder like that. If you climb up 10 or 20 feet that is a LOT of stress on that ladder that it wasn't designed to be used like that. I wouldn't use an extension ladder like that.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

New meaning for stairway to heaven...


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree; that looks like a recipe for destroying an equally expensive ladder. But then, unless you are one of the luckiest persons on the earth, the damage to the ladder would be the least or your worries. Picture a piece of conduit in a bender; same principle.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is all the answer to all the safety question.

http://monkeyrack.com/

Quote:
" Winner of the ISHN/ASSE Attendee Choice Award-
Voted the most innovative safety product in Fall Protection at the
ASSE Safety 2014 Conference & Exposition."

Fall Protection Benefits of the Monkeyrack Ladder Stabilizer:

Satisfies and exceeds ANSI A14 regulatory compliance, see video
Securely provides up to 20’ of free-standing height
Anti-tipping ladder stabilization up to 40’, read more
Provides up to 13 Points of Contact
Engineered to comply with the ANSI A14 recommended angle
User-Friendly, Efficient Set-up
3 to 5 minutes installation
Ground level installation
Application Versatility
Read more
Removes ladder dependence on the ground/surface terrain.
Proudly overbuilt – Steel construction/Industrial Strength, read more
Enhanced Stability now available with the ‘Bolt-on Attachment’, see it in action
Economical investment in SAFETY


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If I didn't think it was safe I wouldn't have posted it..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvRxlLkrIwY


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Um, we still have the issue with the ladder itself. Ladders are tested to hold downward force with then upper rails leaning against something. They are not designed to be held by a ring and tipped forward

See if you can find any ladder manufacture that approved the use of their ladders with that contraption

The amount of for generated by having 300 pounds 10 or 20 feet up with the amount of leverage involved is enormous. You have to understand a rung of a ladder is approved for the max weight of the ladder and that is in a downward force. If you notice the rungs are not round.'that means the weight capacity varies depending on which side the force is applied.


It might be safe but will the ladder withstand the forces involved?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I never doubted the product itself was safe. Seems like one of those shark tank inventions. A fellow developed a product to suit a specific need and then tried to sell it. I have enough trouble climbing a ladder with a rope in the middle let alone a metal bar and rung clamps.
Are you going to get one?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

My first reaction was, "You've got to be kidding me!" I've been at 287' to relamp a beacon and it didn't bother me. Just the thought of using a the Monkeyrack bothers me.

Second reaction was the same as nap's. He's right on-target with his questions. 

Third reaction was, "OSHA's gonna love this!"


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

There are restrictions as to ladder height, type and unsupported length. 

I could see it approved for an additional base stabilizer, but not for a free standing ladder. Couldn't get their link that it exceeds ANSI A14 to work.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"If I didn't think it was safe I wouldn't have posted it."
Safety aside, where are you going to use this thing that maybe has a workable height of 10-12 ft?
I personally have no need to wash a truck on my property. And if I did want to wash a tractor trailer, why couldn't I just lean the ladder on the truck.
This is the, "Pet Rock" of tools.


----------



## Premium08 (Jul 28, 2014)

I hope he's just using his harness for stability and not expecting that rung to catch his fall


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

ANSI A14 is minimum specifications for ladders. Not positive that any specifications in ANSI 14 are truly relevant to that thing.

But if you read the product guidelines, only one type of Monkeyrack allows using without top contact of the ladder, and even then, only on the shorter ladders. And Monkeyrack recommends ALWAYS having top support of the ladder (when possible). 

So is a ladder, leaning on a house, safer with this thing holding the ladder steady at the bottom? Probably yes I would say.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Premium08 said:


> I hope he's just using his harness for stability and not expecting that rung to catch his fall


The harness is wishful thinking.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't see this being useful at all, and I sure wouldn't get up there.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

No freaking way. Ladder isn't designed to be used like that. And probably not the truck hitch either. 

And if he wants you to use the top to support it, what is the point of these contraption?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Now here's a cool ladder...........https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh8pcu-QU78


----------

